# Marketers of Unproven Weight-Loss Products Ordered to Pay Nearly $2 Million



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Marketers of Unproven Weight-Loss Products Ordered to Pay Nearly $2 Million Court Rules in Favor of FTC in Case of Diet Tea and Bio-Slim Patch A federal district court has ordered the marketers of an herbal tea and a diet patch to pay nearly $2 million to the Federal Trade Commission for making deceptive claims [...]

*Read More...*


----------

